# Biggest smallie on Raisin River



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

To all that have fished the Raisin. I would like to see what your biggest smallie is that you have caught on this river, post your pics brag a bite. Here is a link to some of my pics, that 3lber is the biggest I have gotten on a 5 wt fly rod that I have a pic of ,got a 4lber the next day and a steelhead that went about 6lb nice (male). But had no flim that day.http://www.geocities.com/raisinsmallies/braggin.html


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

i have only caught cats and 1 walleye out of the raisin but only fish the front street area near the bait store..if you would could you pm me some other access sites for shore fishing i want to try for some of the monster cats ive seen come out of there this spring


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

What do you guide for? Are you a lisenced guide?


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Those names changes based on how many posts you have made.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks MI STEELHEAD i was just about to type that before i read your post and honestly when i registered i dont remember putting that on there cause im still a little green when it comes to these great outdoors...far from a guide... still learning my deer woods i've been hunting since i was 14 and still learning the huron river that i've been fishing since i was 10, but just got the steelhead itch a couple years ago..MI STEELHEAD whats up man you been puttin' the hurt on some chrome or what???


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you check your PM ? I just wan to see if you got the message or not later.


----------

